
Torturing Databases for Fun and Profit (2014) [video] - signa11
https://www.usenix.org/conference/osdi14/technical-sessions/presentation/zheng_mai
======
cjg
TL;DW: A report about testing eight different databases on a range of OSes and
filesystems (including journaling filesystems) under a power failure condition
and examined whether they were capable of recovering correctly.

All eight had problems. Most of the problems related to a lack of durability.

The eight databases were: TokyoCabinet, MariaDB, LightningDB, SQLLite, KVS-A,
SQL-A, SQL-B and SQL-C.

I'm surprised to see SQLLite in there (I don't know as much about the others)
- as their test suite specifically includes simulating shutdowns such as
these.

